# Wotofo RAM Box Mod (REO CLONE?)



## Gizmo

1.Fire Button with safe lock to ensure safe vaping experience 
2.One peek with 510 adapter to prevent the top of mod over heating. 
3.All metal parts are used 24k gold as material to ensure the best electrical conductivity 
4.510 spring contact pin to support all atomizers 
5.Support 24mm & 22mm diameter bottom feed atomizers 
6.3pcs PET food grade solf bottles with 7ml capacity 
7. Use with single 18650 battery

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## spiv

When are you getting these in @Gizmo? Put me down for 1.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Scouse45

spiv said:


> When are you getting these in @Gizmo? Put me down for 1.


And 1 for me definitely looks amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

The Goon 1.5 would look quite sick on this. Just the gold fire button is


----------



## Spydro

In as much as the Reo was the first commercially successful squonk mod dating back to 2009, theoretically all squonk box mods could be called a clone of them of sorts, yet still not be a clone of an actual Reo. Maybe more a general concept clone spurred by the original idea. Matters not to me, no other mech squonker can/will ever replace my Reos.

The above somewhat resembles my 2015 Reo Mech Woodvil's.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium

Looks very cool @Gizmo any idea on pricing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

+2 for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bryce

Me too look awesome 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar

Spydro said:


> In as much as the Reo was the first commercially successful squonk mod dating back to 2009, theoretically all squonk box mods could be called a clone of them of sorts, yet still not be a clone of an actual Reo. Maybe more a general concept clone spurred by the original idea. Matters not to me, no other mech squonker can/will ever replace my Reos.
> 
> The above somewhat resembles my 2015 Reo Mech Woodvil's.
> View attachment 98169


Agree 100%. Personally I wouldn't call it a Reo clone, it looks different (looks good though).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta

Wow! Really really good looking device! And coming from Wotofo I expect the build quality to be well up there, even though the top of the door looks a bit off in this one, or is that just me?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Doesn't look like a REO and also the build looks a bit suspect to me... that door isn't looking too good either... would like to have a good look at the internals before making a call.


----------



## boxerulez

Gizmo said:


> View attachment 98166
> View attachment 98167
> View attachment 98168
> 
> 
> 
> 3.All metal parts are used 24k gold as material to ensure the best electrical conductivity



Seeing as we all putting our 2c out there, silver coatings are more conductive than gold.


----------



## Spydro

Stosta said:


> Wow! Really really good looking device! And coming from Wotofo I expect the build quality to be well up there, even though the top of the door looks a bit off in this one, or is that just me?



A trapped flat wood door like that would mostly likely be held in by magnets. A concern with that design is not only even fit four sides, but also if the wood was properly dried AND stabilized before it was used to help prevent it from warping. (Not as much of a concern on Reo Woodvil doors by design).

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta

Spydro said:


> A trapped flat wood door like that would mostly likely be held in by magnets. A concern with that design is not only even fit four sides, but also if the wood was properly dried AND stabilized before it was used to help prevent it from warping. (Not as much of a concern on Reo Woodvil doors by design).


It will be interesting to see what scale they are intending on producing these as well.

Spitting out 20 000 machined metal objects is one thing, but a decent quality wooden setup I would imagine is something else altogether. So as you say, unless a lot of care is taken you're going to end up with warping. But I really feel that if any of these vape manufacturers can pull something like this off, Wotofo can give it a good go.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

Stosta said:


> It will be interesting to see what scale they are intending on producing these as well.
> 
> Spitting out 20 000 machined metal objects is one thing, but a decent quality wooden setup I would imagine is something else altogether. So as you say, unless a lot of care is taken you're going to end up with warping. But I really feel that if any of these vape manufacturers can pull something like this off, Wotofo can give it a good go.



Manufacturing ability of Reosmods when they did the 2015 Mech Woodvil run was that it took about a year to make the 400 produced with only two Rob and one of the crew making all of them around the other models IIRC. 
Reosmods doesn't dry/stabilize wood themselves, they buy the wood ready for crafting. So the care of the wood has to have been taken before the mods are made by whomever processes the wood for sale, or the mod maker themselves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD

Nice looking mod but doesnt look like a Reo clone though. Wonder what the internals look like?


----------



## Cespian

boxerulez said:


> Seeing as we all putting our 2c out there, silver coatings are more conductive than gold.



Corrosion bro.


----------



## Cespian

This thing looks spectacular. I would have prefered it with a brass actuator and 510 though and a few steampunk engravings. Yum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Just a warning, i dont see any insulation in the button, if its live, you could dead short if the button and atty complete the circuit ( remember the original minikin kodama issue? )




Kind regards


----------



## Cespian

Scissorhands said:


> Just a warning, i dont see any insulation in the button, if its live, you could dead short the battery if the button and atty complete the circuit ( remember the original minikin kodama issue? )
> 
> View attachment 103062
> 
> 
> Kind regards



Its a mech bro. The button needs to make contact with the 510 to close the circuit.


----------



## Scissorhands

Cespian said:


> Its a mech bro. The button needs to make contact with the 510 to close the circuit.



Sorry im trying to explain this, my explanation wasnt great


Terminals could be switched depending on battery orientation but you get the idea, coil will be bypassed, if the button is not insulated and they make contact = boom

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45

Scissorhands said:


> Sorry im trying to explain this, my explanation wasnt great
> View attachment 103063
> 
> Terminals could be switched depending on battery orientation but you get the idea, coil will be bypassed, if the button is not insulated and they make contact = boom


U lost me completely

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Kaizer

Scissorhands said:


> Sorry im trying to explain this, my explanation wasnt great
> View attachment 103063
> 
> Terminals could be switched depending on battery orientation but you get the idea, coil will be bypassed, if the button is not insulated and they make contact = boom



Huh?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wikus

Scissorhands said:


> Sorry im trying to explain this, my explanation wasnt great
> View attachment 103063
> 
> Terminals could be switched depending on battery orientation but you get the idea, coil will be bypassed, if the button is not insulated and they make contact = boom


The atomizer has a positive and negative post, not just positive.


----------



## Scissorhands

@Scouse45 @Kaizer @wikus @Cespian 

Sorry guys i was way to tired last night, ok you guys are familiar with mechs right? Look at my rough diagram




Im talking about the button you press and the RDA cap . lets say a key or chain touch both points at the same time, you dead short the battery, completely bypassing the coil. This is extremely dangerous

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45

Scissorhands said:


> @Scouse45 @Kaizer @wikus @Cespian
> 
> Sorry guys i was way to tired last night, ok you guys are familiar with mechs right? Look at my rough diagram
> 
> View attachment 103082
> 
> 
> Im talking about the button you press and the RDA cap . lets say a key or chain touch both points at the same time, you dead short the battery, completely bypassing the coil. This is extremely dangerous


So the same as all other mechs that r made? All other mechs with a button and atomizer. And why is the atomizer cap a positive pin also?


----------



## Scissorhands

Scouse45 said:


> So the same as all other mechs that r made? All other mechs with a button and atomizer. And why is the atomizer cap a positive pin also?



See usually the exterior of the button is insulated from the circuit (it should not be live as seen here)

The RDA has one post milled into the deck wich obviously touches the cap so they have the same polarity

Anyone with a ram and ohm meter can confirm that touching these two poins will compleat the circuit


----------



## E.T.

Scissorhands said:


> See usually the exterior of the button is insulated from the circuit (it should not be live as seen here)
> 
> The RDA has one post milled into the deck wich obviously touches the cap so they have the same polarity
> 
> Anyone with a ram and ohm meter can confirm that touching these two poins will compleat the circuit



Interesting read @Scissorhands , I think it can help if you do the same diagram with your Leppy as an example of how its different (more insulated) than the RAM (for people like me who are a bit on the slow side)


----------



## Andre

Scissorhands said:


> @Scouse45 @Kaizer @wikus @Cespian
> 
> Sorry guys i was way to tired last night, ok you guys are familiar with mechs right? Look at my rough diagram
> 
> View attachment 103082
> 
> 
> Im talking about the button you press and the RDA cap . lets say a key or chain touch both points at the same time, you dead short the battery, completely bypassing the coil. This is extremely dangerous


Ah, I see. So the button part on the outside of the mod should be nonconductive? Maybe it is - anyone cares to test this? Like with Reo Grands the metal button (some buttons are delrin) is on a nonconductive delrin shaft, which pushes the metal contact inside against the battery to complete the circuit.


----------



## Kaizer

Andre said:


> Ah, I see. So the button part on the outside of the mod should be nonconductive? Maybe it is - anyone cares to test this? Like with Reo Grands the metal button (some buttons are delrin) is on a nonconductive delrin shaft, which pushes the metal contact inside against the battery to complete the circuit.



AAh... I get it now. On the OUTSIDE. You worried about the button on the outside somehow making contact with the atty cap.
Solution: Use ultim/delrin topcap.


----------



## Scouse45

Kaizer said:


> AAh... I get it now. On the OUTSIDE. You worried about the button on the outside somehow making contact with the atty cap.
> Solution: Use ultim/delrin topcap.


Ah I also get it! @Scissorhands u saying if the outside of the button is conductive then if it makes contact with the atty cap there is trouble

Reactions: Like 1


----------

